
Launch HN: Meeting network Undock out of stealth - dukeofdalt
https://undock.com/
======
dukeofdalt
Hi Hacker News! I'm David Co-Founder of Undock. Scheduling is a pain and
meetings are a drag. We stripped down every component of a meeting and
reimagined what a seamless end-to-end experience would feel like.

Here's the first piece what we've built:

-Predictive Scheduling. Intelligent meeting time suggestions, wherever you work - starting in email.

-Privacy. Undock will only show the top few times on any given day that works for everyone - not your entire availability.Create an account and set to private and never answer "are you free?" again.

-Mutual Availability. We are able to perfectly match mutually preferred times filtered through everyone's scheduling behavior, preferences, and availability.

-Workflow. Schedule right from your inbox, no calendar checking required. We built in interactive conferencing with agenda+notes on screen.

-Real-time availability and status in the next release.

We're building some pretty interesting AI models around the project and I hope
to be able to share soon.

The whole Undock team is thrilled to be announcing our release on Product Hunt
today. We've lifted the waitlist for 24 hours. Join Undock and let me know
what you think.

